# Pheasant wrapped ABT's with elk sausage - w/qview!



## jjrokkett (May 29, 2009)

Okay...So I had some left over pheasant and a little elk and what better than to shove it into some ABT's?!  Also, loaded a few with some shrimp as well.

Here they are ready for the smoker.  I sliced the pheasant up into smaller pieces and put some rub on it.  Mixed the elk with cream cheese into the jap's and away we go...Had a few misc. pieces of pheasant and shrimp left so I stuck them on a skewer with some more rub.



Into the smoker...



And out of the smoker...



Even though I think I overcooked the pheasant a little since it doesn't take nearly as long as bacon they turned out great - the taste was exceptional with the elk and pheasant combo!

Thanks for looking


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 29, 2009)

Nice twist...that really does sound good! Looks even better!

Thanks for sharing!

Eric


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 29, 2009)

Nice job,.  Looks great.  Bet they were good.


----------



## isutroutbum (May 30, 2009)

OK, that is really cool!!!! LOVE it! Nice job and thanks for the pics!!!


----------



## jjrokkett (May 31, 2009)

Thanks everyone for checking it out and all the feedback!


----------



## 9manfan (Jun 1, 2009)

They look very good, did you remove any seeds from the peppers, or are they whole, were they hot????


----------



## jjrokkett (Jun 1, 2009)

I removed all the seeds and all the white meat from the japs - Used a potato peeler that was handy - actually worked quite well.


----------

